# Universal Mortgage Field Services



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

Received a email from these guys to see if we were still interested in becoming a vendor for them. Wondering if you all know anything about these guys.

The Good, Bad, and Ugly..................?????

Thanks in advance for you all's help.......:thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

From there wed site.Ive never worked for them.


We pay our vendors as we get paid. Most of our clients pay us every 30 days at the first of the month. Therefore, most of our vendors are paid between 30-45 days from submitting a completed work order. Again, this is not a get rich quick industry and we all must wait to be paid. So, make sure you have working capital to support your business before accepting work orders. There are times when we assist our vendors in “good standing” with large bid approvals by advancing them additional funds in order to purchase materials and perform the work.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I just did a job for MSI that was originally theres. Someone forgot to change vendors address. If I remember correctly Universal's pay scale is low and non negotiable[


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

npm said:


> I just did a job for MSI that was originally theres. Someone forgot to change vendors address. If I remember correctly Universal's pay scale is low and non negotiable[


 
MSI I also work for them, still haven`t firgured out how they pay on reaccurings service(lawns and maids)!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> MSI I also work for them, still haven`t firgured out how they pay on reaccurings service(lawns and maids)!


When you figure it out, let me know because the damn checks don't match the invoices and I'm billing directly off their pricing guide.....WTF


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> When you figure it out, let me know because the damn checks don't match the invoices and I'm billing directly off their pricing guide.....WTF


 
Same here!:furious:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> When you figure it out, let me know because the damn checks don't match the invoices and I'm billing directly off their pricing guide.....WTF



ditto. .. If I remember correctly my last check had 89 or 83 cents at the end. I know MSI uses Good Choice in my area too. Seems like they send me out to check and/or provide better results.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

npm said:


> ditto. .. If I remember correctly my last check had 89 or 83 cents at the end. I know MSI uses Good Choice in my area too. Seems like they send me out to check and/or provide better results.


Haven't seen good choice around here. 

According to MSI price sheet, on REO I'm supposed to get 50 for the maid and 45 for the snow. One invoice paid @$70, the next one is paid @$75. Same property, same services. The chit doesn't make sense.....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Zuse said:


> From there wed site.Ive never worked for them.
> 
> 
> We pay our vendors as we get paid. Most of our clients pay us every 30 days at the first of the month. Therefore, most of our vendors are paid between 30-45 days from submitting a completed work order. Again, this is not a get rich quick industry and we all must wait to be paid. So, make sure you have working capital to support your business before accepting work orders. There are times when we assist our vendors in “good standing” with large bid approvals by advancing them additional funds in order to purchase materials and perform the work.


 
Sounds like 3 point. RUN don't walk away !! Who do they figure they are dealing with 3rd graders ?? We want more we want more and now from their CEO ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-tcRiBNj4

Typicasl vendor training meeting at these new companies ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FL1AzCAJ8


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> Sounds like 3 point. RUN don't walk away !! Who do they figure they are dealing with 3rd graders ?? We want more we want more and now from their CEO ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-tcRiBNj4
> 
> Typicasl vendor training meeting at these new companies ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FL1AzCAJ8




HAHA :thumbup:


----------



## BillG19805 (Jan 6, 2013)

Same here... seems know one knows much about them, and I just don't feel like wasting time.


----------



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the heads up and hope to be of service for you all in the future.

Thanks again for the heads up guys & gals.................


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

i did some work for them, my friend did some work for them, one of my employees did some work for them on the side, none lasted longer than 2 months, typical regional and low pay. They just changed their name from "universal property preservation" located in Toledo. BS callbacks often. i think they had mostly cyprexx and safeguard work but that was a bout 2 years ago. i just remember 1 instance on a resecure order, I cut the grass winterized and bid a couple things. 

they sent me a call back order "you need to change the lock"
i said "the lock is keyed correctly and works fine"
to which they replied "well we need you to change the lock anyway and take photos of it we reported there was a lockchange"

which is shady and and the property was 45 minutes away.

but mabey they can work out for you??


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

I also dropped them in september of 2011, i got a $615 check from them in march 2012 (which was nice as i just gave up on them and cut my losses) You get paid when they get paid i guess haha


----------

